# Guess (Macro)



## Battou

See it bigger here

Standard issue Macro guessing Game material, It's a little dirty but, I use it almost every day.

So What is it.....?


----------



## manaheim

bottom of a fry basket????


----------



## Battou

Negitory


----------



## My2Loves04and06

A door or window screen? Some type of screen!


----------



## invisible

Leather wristband?


----------



## Battou

My2Loves04and06 said:


> A door or window screen? Some type of screen!





invisible said:


> Leather wristband?



Negitive on both counts


----------



## Senor Hound

Please tell me its not the screen from your electric razor...  If so you need to wash it.


----------



## Battou

Senor Hound said:


> Please tell me its not the screen from your electric razor...  If so you need to wash it.



No it's not. 


*EDIT*
I blade shave anyway


----------



## invisible

Camera strap?


----------



## Palyriot

It's definitely a conic shape.  I'd say a close up of an old crystal glass.


----------



## Battou

invisible said:


> Camera strap?





Palyriot said:


> It's definitely a conic shape.  I'd say a close up of an old crystal glass.



Nope on both counts


----------



## Josh66

Is it a lighter?  (the wheel, specifically)


----------



## Hobbes

it kinda looks like a bunch of pools filled with chocolate mmm chocolate


----------



## Battou

Hobbes said:


> it kinda looks like a bunch of pools filled with chocolate mmm chocolate


:lmao:



O|||||||O said:


> Is it a lighter?  (the wheel, specifically)



Nope, on both counts.

I have a feeling yall are gonna be a little suprised when I post the backed off shot of it in a few days


----------



## AncientSnapper

must be your old pair of tights which you put over the lens for soft shots - or wear now and then!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

is it your shower drain?
DAMN i have stared at this picture far longer than necessary.  i see that its flat at the bottom and covers a thin layer of something.. like water.  And then curves up and the noise recedes.  

I am befuddled.


----------



## Shark

Cool shot. I was going to guess that it was a screen too.


----------



## robitussin217

Is it the microphone cover?

If it's not, give us a hint. Did you mess with the tint for make any adjustments?


----------



## spiffybeth

is it the design on money?


----------



## Parkerman

Im still thinking.. at first i didnt think it was a type of screen.. but i kinda do now..

Any chance its the screen that goes on a faucet?


----------



## manaheim

I still say he's lying and it's a fry basket.  Dude works at McDonalds.  Admit it, man!!!


----------



## nealjpage

It's not a screen--the lines look etched.  See how there's flaking around some of them?  The suggestion of the crystal glass seems closest...


----------



## nealjpage

It's not a glass shower door, is it?


----------



## Senor Hound

We should keep in mind its macro, so in reality its probably something like this:







I'm gonna guess the handlebar to a bike.  They have that checkered pattern a lot of times...  Either that, or the handle to something metal.


----------



## PNA

Aluminum foil......?

It looks filled between the lines and it's not a weave.


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Wow, is that just a standard 1:1 macro photo? Incredible. Maybe some kind of kitchen appliance...?

AARGH!!! hurry up! The suspense is unbearable!!!


----------



## nealjpage

Senor Hound said:


> We should keep in mind its macro, so in reality its probably something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I'm gonna guess the handlebar to a bike.*  They have that checkered pattern a lot of times...  Either that, or the handle to something metal.



That's a pretty good hunch, too.


----------



## Steph

Maglite torch?


----------



## DragonHeart

some kind of netting?


----------



## KevinDks

Synthetic fabric, maybe part of a running shoe.


----------



## Palyriot

Everyone's guesses sounds like they think they're looking through a microscope.  Hmm...


----------



## AncientSnapper

perhaps because macro normally means around 1:1 - as against close up (which is less!).


----------



## Parkerman

Ah, I've gotten away from the screen thing now.. again.. lol..

Could it be the end of a pen? like.. a grip part of it?


----------



## Josh66

Senor Hound said:


> I'm gonna guess the handlebar to a bike.


I was thinking the same thing...



			
				Battou said:
			
		

> I have a feeling yall are gonna be a little suprised when I post the backed off shot of it in a few days


You're not really going to make us wait that long are you?


----------



## manaheim

oh wait... what about a microphone?


----------



## nealjpage

Mr. Slapamonkey is enjoying watching us squirm.


----------



## jeroen

Oilcloth?


----------



## manaheim

Rabid wallaby with a broadsword?

<chuckle>


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Steph said:


> Maglite torch?



I'm going with this one too - just looked at mine and it's identical in pattern.


----------



## Parkerman

Chris of Arabia said:


> I'm going with this one too - just looked at mine and it's identical in pattern.





But why would he use it just about every day?


----------



## jeroen

A car's steering wheel?


----------



## EricBrian

One of those Dremel cutting things.


----------



## Battou

Senor Hound said:


> We should keep in mind its macro, so in reality its probably something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna guess the handlebar to a bike.  They have that checkered pattern a lot of times...  Either that, or the handle to something metal.



Actually, It's smaller than that, Nice touch on the PL thumbnail.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


nealjpage said:


> Mr. Slapamonkey is enjoying watching us squirm.



Actually I have not been here for the last two days
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TamiyaGuy said:


> Wow, is that just a standard 1:1 macro photo? Incredible. Maybe some kind of kitchen appliance...?
> 
> AARGH!!! hurry up! The suspense is unbearable!!!



This goes beyond 1:1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


manaheim said:


> Rabid wallaby with a broadsword?
> 
> <chuckle>


 Some time I'll take one of the broadsword.....Just git to find something interesting about it first.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Steph said:


> Maglite torch?



Close...Close enough it show you exactly what it is

Backed off a little





All the way, with the focusing light turned off





it's a 2AA Mini Mag light Flashlight


I'm a child care provider, I use it to check on the kids....or find out what the cats are batting around


----------



## Parkerman

Battou said:


> I'm a child care provider, I use it to check on the kids....or find out what the cats are batting around





Ahh, See.. I was sitting here thinking.. Who uses a flashlight everyday.. Thats why I said pen.. Cause there are some pens around with that grip like pattern on them.


----------



## Battou

Parkerman said:


> Ahh, See.. I was sitting here thinking.. Who uses a flashlight everyday.. Thats why I said pen.. Cause there are some pens around with that grip like pattern on them.




Yeah, checking to see if they're asleep before turning off their TV with the 6D did not work too well, so I keep that little guy in my brief case.

On top of that, trying to find a moving hotwheel car in the dark can be troublesome at best :lmao:


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Wow, fantastic photo. What kind of lens did you use? AFAIK, there are hardly any lenses that go beyond a 1:1 repro. ratio.
Fantastic game, Battou. I got confused by the copper colour


----------



## Battou

TamiyaGuy said:


> Wow, fantastic photo. What kind of lens did you use? AFAIK, there are hardly any lenses that go beyond a 1:1 repro. ratio.
> Fantastic game, Battou. I got confused by the copper colour




Shot With, Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on FL bellows on EF body with two magnifying filters.


----------



## LaFoto

Wow. This photo has something Escher'eque about it! You try to determine whether you see a plane from above or from below (before I knew it was a rounded thing), and it shifted to "sure I'm looking at it from below instead of from above" and all the way round again.  now!


----------



## LaFoto

Awww. What a pity. Now that I know that it is something round, I cannot reproduce the effect it had on me when I first looked at the photo in the first post...


----------



## Battou

Thank you



LaFoto said:


> Awww. What a pity. Now that I know that it is something round, I cannot reproduce the effect it had on me when I first looked at the photo in the first post...



That might explain why I was not seeing the Escher'esque about it or the effect it had you described, having known it was round to beginwith.


----------



## manaheim

heheh... that was fun.  thanks, battou.


----------



## Battou

Thanks


----------



## Steph

Steph said:


> Maglite torch?


 
He!!! I won!!!! What is the prize? Battou, your Leica IIIg will do nicely as a prize...


----------



## Battou

Steph said:


> He!!! I won!!!! What is the prize? Battou, your Leica IIIg will do nicely as a prize...



lol yeah right...


It's a IIIf (BS), BTW


----------

